# Pin head crickets?



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi

I order roughly one box of these per week, but only need a few from the box, but they seem to die off so easy, Im not sure what im doing wrong, I feed them etc,At the end of the week 90% has died?

All my other live food thrives, including crickets, 
Has anyone else found this out?


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Oski1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I order roughly one box of these per week, but only need a few from the box, but they seem to die off so easy, Im not sure what im doing wrong, I feed them etc,At the end of the week 90% has died?
> 
> ...


I found they dehydrated easily so i used to give a very thin slice of carrot once a day or replace twice a day if the last piece has dried up. Other than that mine were fine but the baby yemens ate them quickly before they died anyway. Cucumber is also a good wet food.


----------



## henryfreston (Jun 14, 2010)

try the water crystals or wet paper towel.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

they dont always travel very well and you will always lose a fair few, to get the best survival rate immediately offer them some moisture like suggested with bug gel or a damp piece of kitchen towel, they die simply due to knocks and bumps in the post and dehydration.


----------

